# Roisdorfer Mineral Quelle Bottle



## Kells (Jul 9, 2007)

Hello.   I bought a wonderful bottle a few years ago, but I don't know anything about it other than that it supposedly used to be a mineral water bottle.  Any info would be greatly appreciated.  I've left a link to pictures of my bottle here:  http://www.geocities.com/sezaic/roisdorfer.html

 Any help would be greatly appreciated. []


----------



## bearswede (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice stoner...


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi *Kells* and *Welcome* - 
 Try this site for stoneware waters. Good luck.

http://www.mineralwasserkruege.homepage.t-online.de/


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jul 9, 2007)

Yup, welcome and Flaschenjager is right. It looks like 10b. They put it between 1889 and 1895 but don't actually show a date. Nice job meech


----------



## Kells (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh, thank you cowseatmaize and Flaschenjager so much!  This has been more help than anything. []


----------



## bhburton (Aug 17, 2007)

I purchased the same Roisdorfer Mineral Quelle "salt finish" bottle.  Any info on this would be much appreciated.  Unfortunately, everything I find is in a foreign language so I haven't been able to find anything out about this other than a brief article I read that traced this in some way to South Africa... Is that accurate?


----------

